# Gheenoes in the Forgotten Coast -- whats your experience?



## Dylan-Carney (May 23, 2020)

Anyone ever fish the forgotten coast with Gheenoe LT25/ super 16/ classic?

Looking into the idea of an lt25 and just driving around a lot to launch. Good out on SGI? 

If you have one let me know I want to chat!


----------



## fishwhistle (May 26, 2020)

Like anywhere, you have to pick your days and be ready to pack up and go home if you see 1' chop while out. The noe's make for an easy launch and I've certainly re-launched several times in a day to optimize tide/wind conditions as they present themselves.


----------



## TripSmith (Sep 18, 2019)

I ran my gheenoe from Seminole all the way to Appalachicola for an adventure. It was great.... Once I got to the bay, it wasn't super windy but there was some chop out there. My goal was to go all the way to the gulf by SGI but I chose not to. It's a LONG way across that bay lol 

If you want freedom to cruise the big bays then I wouldn't suggest the Gheenoe. I've traded up and now I'd be very comfortable out there most days. But I still wish I had a gheenoe for certain times....


----------

